# Abscess or Dewlap?



## Ellie Lovatt (May 7, 2019)

my friends rabbit seems to have a growth coming under her neck. she is a lop rabbit.

How can you tell the difference between an abscess or a dewlap?
The rabbit is a bit of a greedy one and is still growing due to only being around 8months old.


----------



## Merixie (Mar 4, 2018)

abscess will feel like a hard round tissues collected while a dew lap will feel soft and go under the chin. It’s not hard when you touch it and will feel soft. 

As you can see on my girl before, under the chin you can see a large dewlap


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I second the above. Rabbit abscesses are usually really solid and an absolute bugger to treat. Unlike a 'normal' abscess, the pus is usually horribly thick and hard to flush out. They often require surgery to remove the entire pocket.


----------



## Ellie Lovatt (May 7, 2019)

Merixie said:


> abscess will feel like a hard round tissues collected while a dew lap will feel soft and go under the chin. It's not hard when you touch it and will feel soft.
> 
> As you can see on my girl before, under the chin you can see a large dewlap


It doesn't feel hard at all, it does feel like excess skin or something as it is soft.
It looks very similar to the one on your rabbit.

Thank you!


----------

